# WUHAN | Yuexiu Fortune Center | 330m | 1083ft | 65 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Developer:Yuexiu
Architect: Foster
Alleged height: 330m 
http://www.architecturescope.com/jumeirah-wuhan/


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 武汉绿地中心


----------



## godgame (Jun 17, 2015)

wont all these financial centers they keep putting up compete with each other?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^
I think all those financial centers should be a bit closer one each other...it would be better


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

So this got released ages ago. Residential already U/C. I hope that's not the final design for the main tower.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More alleged renders


----------



## Transhumanista (Jan 2, 2013)

Really nice project for Wuhan! Any news about apartment prices ?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By evankid


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

z0rg said:


> More alleged renders


Wuhan is really building some of the best looking skyscrapers in China


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

godgame said:


> wont all these financial centers they keep putting up compete with each other?


That's the point. So traffic and everything gets spread out.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

lol
Second Yuexiu Fortune Center . Nice! :cheers:

by whhb123


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By TYE


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-03-07 by 机器猫777


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by whhb123


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by whhb123


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Wuhan needs to start revitalizing its old city. Those buildings looks like crap!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-09-16 by whhb123


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-12-10 by whhb123


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-03-03 by firefly1130


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 09 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by whhb123

*300+ U/C*
the blue crane


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by whhb123


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

http://gtghj.wuhan.gov.cn/pc-1509-142906.html

http://gtghj.wuhan.gov.cn/UploadFileNew/20180917054516592.jpg

http://gtghj.wuhan.gov.cn/UploadFileNew/20180917054504404.jpg


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by MikeFrantz


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 15 by ltt000


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by whhb123


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by MikeFrantz


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 10 by 243068309


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by whhb123

*12.30*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-20 by fielding


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by whhb123


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 02 by chiketsuyou


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 24 by whhb123


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by whhb123


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by * BLUE_SUN_CBD*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 27 by BLUE_SUN_CBD实名认证


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-07 by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-22 by honorSimon


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-02-07 by honorSimon


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by honorSimon 2021/03/06


























*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-26 by honorSimon


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 16 by honorSimon


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-07 by 渌水幽兰


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-12 by honorSimon


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-30 by honorSimon










2021-06-06 by evankid


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is already surrounded by residential buildings, Zaz965 likes this


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more aerial view 








by Huds on 500px








WUHAN | Wuhan Greenland Center | 476m | 1560ft | 101 fl...


by 老W on 500px by ©九青 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> it is already surrounded by residential buildings, Zaz965 likes this


2021-05-29 by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-17 by honorSimon


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-18 by 690123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-28 by honorSimon


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By fielding on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 22 by chiyutian


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 16 by 被猫追杀


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by eruckoll on Gaoloumi:*









*By BLUE_SUN_CBD on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 25 by hubinhaha911 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that buiding to the right 








by Huds on 500px


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 23 by bnq2003


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-24 by bnq2003


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-01 by 太阳黑子


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 14 by bnq2003


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-15 by whhb123


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 12 by bnq2003 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-19 by eruckoll


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 04 by firefly1130


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that building to the right








by 威摄 on 500px


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 15 by bnq2003


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-19 by bnq2003


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-04 by 发财合伙人


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-06 by Fun_。


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 16 by 1100aaa


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 24 by 太阳黑子


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-16 by ltt000


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 24 by ltt000


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-? by whhb123


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that building to the right at background
















WUHAN | Fosun Bund Center Phase 2 | 470m | 1542ft | 356m...


2021-10-02 by 太阳黑子




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 22 by ltt000


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these aluminium plates give a special touch


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 3 by bnq2003 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I think the core is almost topped out because it got skinnier right now


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that building to the center-left
June 13 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-10 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 15 by bnq2003 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 05 by Penguin_Song


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 13 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-13 by aplo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-16 by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-26 by abcd345


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 18 by bnq2003


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

on the center-right








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

on the center-left, pardon me, it is a bit outdated 
June 13 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-02 by aplo


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 30 by evankid


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 08 by wh狼盟


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/12/22 by whhb123


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Gaoloumi says the height is 328 meters, do we need to change the thread title?


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Gaoloumi fakes and makes up, forges and falsifies both heights and facts about projects in all ways and and sorts that we can recall. It may be the true height, but unless there is a proper source you better assume that whatever they claim there was invented by themselves.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 08 via abcd345


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

on the center-right at background  
2023-01-08 by abcd345


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This is the 90th 200M topped out skyscraper in Wuhan. Wuhan now has the 5th most # 200M buildings in the world.


----------

